# Does he mean it?



## cantletgo (Mar 22, 2010)

I'll try not to be too long, but feel I should give background to my dilemma. This has been the worst year of my life. I found out back in March that my husband was having an affair and "wasn't in love with me anymore". Since then we have both been trying to figure out if this marriage is worth saving. It's been a serious roller coaster. In August he said that he really wanted to stay and work this out. Long story short, he still hadn't stopped talking to the OW. I have asked him to please just leave, go be with her if that's what he wants. I even told him that I would make it as easy as possible for him to see our kids whenever he wanted. He told me he didn't want to go. Christmas Eve was wonderful, the week after not so much. I knew in my heart that we wouldn't be spending New Year's Eve together, just by the way he was acting. As I was driving home that night from dropping off the kids, I texted and asked him what was going on. He replied with basically that he wanted to see if he would miss me. So I called him and told him that I'd had enough, that if he had to lose me to appreciate me then so be it, he lost me. I told him that I wouldn't be spending the night at home and for him to come the next day and pack his stuff, I was done. When I got home to finish getting ready, he was still there. I got my things and left, not even telling him where I was going. He texted me a few times throughout the night and I didn't respond. He claimed to be at his friend's house, which I doubted. Figured he was with HER. Then at about 8:30 Saturday morning I get a text that says "good morning, sorry, thought about u all night and all morning, my friend is probably still drying his shirt off from my tears. I f'd up, alot. I hope that one day I can make it up to you and the kids". So I come home, we talk a little, he cries alot. I of course want to believe he means it, but could losing me for one night really make him change his mind? I know that we still have so much to discuss, but I don't even know if I believe him. He seemed sincere, but over this year I've discovered how skilled he is at lying. Perspective?


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

Please post this in the Coping with Infidelity section !!!!

You'll get great advice better tailored to your situation !!!!!!


----------

